# Best Café in Woodford Green (asking for recommendations)



## thesandrobrito (Apr 18, 2019)

Hello,

I am moving from Bow, where I've lived for years to Woodford Green. It's a completely new area that I know very little about. Of course part of the fun will be to explore it but I would like to know if anyone has got a recommendation of a good café around there. I am mostly into espresso and lattes but I want to experiment more with other types of coffee.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

There's none that I know of unfortunately. all the good ones are inside the North & south Circular roads. My suggestion is to have a look on Google maps.


----------

